# I'm really miffed



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have bought 2 items off ebay, 1 I never received and the other came and was not as described. Would you believe it both sellers vanished! The first item was sorted through paypal and i got my money back I think the person never existed. The second was a Girl tech for our daughter it was awfull it didnt work right it came with no instructions and it was grubby, it was advertised as new unused and boxed! Pah, I dont think so. any way after much discussion the guy agreed to pay us full refund, he asked us to check our acount and let him know when it went in, well 3 weeks later still no payment and I have emailed him a number of times and had no reply, so yet again I have had to go to the dispute council on Paypal. What is it with people?
Sorry I'm so annoyed about it, we are 20 quid out of pocket because of him (we had to go buy one from the shop in the end) 20 quid might not sound a lot to some people but to us its everything


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can actually pull people's phone numbers on Ebay and ring them if you need to. Go to the Discussion and Help Board bit from your Ebay summary and have a quick search. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I had that happen to me last year..... so annoying :evil:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the page you need: http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQtZvbQQsofindtypeZ9

You need to type in their user id and the item number of the thing you bought and you can access their contact information including phone number. Good luck!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

*hug* I've had a couple of people try to get one over me on Ebay recently, but that's just what these places can be like . Its so annoying, especially when it works really well otherwise.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Gawd...two in a row, huh? That's awful!
I am a total eBay addict and always scrutinise feedback before thinking of buying...sometimes managing to email previous customers for REAL feedback...and STILL sometimes they get one over on me.

REALLY bad luck having two at once though.

Hope it doesn't ruin your eBay experience...it's usually great.  
And £20 for me right now would save me a lot of debt...damned water people want MORE money from me that I don't have. :x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I've bought about 65 items off ebay and apart from these 2 items my ebay experience has been good. Its just unfortunate that there are a few who do bad business and dont care about other people.


----------

